

Continuous Delivery Among the Donkeys - GoPivotal
http://blog.pivotal.io/cloud-foundry-pivotal/p-o-v/continuous-delivery-among-the-donkeys

======
raincom
Cloud foundry (CF) will work for those who have embraced microservices
architecture. So, this works well for startups; but not so much for other
companies.

Yes, CF changes the way one looks at application and infrastructure. But 95
percent of applications out there need to be ported out to the CF-like Paas.
Can companies buy into this?

